# gloucester!!



## shiv (Apr 10, 2010)

hi everyone,

due to my crazy work/life situation, it's very difficult for me to come to the events you're all hosting.

sooooo...i would like to invite you all to Gloucester for a meet up!

you can catch buses from London for as little as ?1 (megabus!). i can provide beds for a few of you too if it would be too far to come for one day (and i can give you breakfast too!).

i was thinking that perhaps June would be good, it'll be absolutely beautiful here where i live (Gloucester city is very nice, but i live in a mansion in 300 acres of land with a pub just up the road...)

anyway. any thoughts would be great - also suggestions, alterations, etc!!

shiv x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 10, 2010)

hahaha I'm soooo bossy.....thread thread thread I yelled and here it is  go girl!!!!

COUNT ME INNNNNNNN love gloucester  x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 10, 2010)

Let me know dates and I will def try to come, can the OH come too as I dnt drive and am down in surrey & hate travelling on my own! lol xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2010)

lou - of course! like i say, i can provide overnight accomodation...in the form of a single bed, a mattress on the floor (in the same room as the single bed) and also there is a little garden cottage here, which has a set of bunk beds and a double sofa bed (as well as a kitchenette and a bathroom). sooo yah i can happily have you all to stay! 

what if we aimed for either the 5(&6)th or the 19(&20)th of june? i know i have cover on those two days, so they would work really well.

also - june is just a suggestion, i was thinking then all the meetups wouldn't be like...one after the other, there'd be a bit of space between them, buuuut if other dates work better for other people just shout!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 10, 2010)

Im game for any of those as long as OH aint working lol x


----------

